# No issues with Customs for me?



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Ordered about 30kits of Riptropin over the past 3weeks direct from the lab...

All of them are reaching me including clearing customs in under 5days! Quickest was 3days.

Everyone else getting stuff ok?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

From their website?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

No mate....


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Good to hear. I haven't ordered anything recently, however I'm off to SE asia in 8 weeks, so will be looking to ship some gear back


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

30 kits of hgh!, what does you taking?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Hopefully this is the end of it then. Olympics is over, so let all get juiced up.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

they're onto you bro


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

It depends where theyre getting shipped from, the import codes theyre using etc.

Have heard of a number of people that have large volumes seized have their finances looked into...


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Lucky one mate ... what was they marked as on the deceleration form ?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Was just marked as "BAG" lol.

I've got another 30kits on the way too....so lets see.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> Was just marked as "BAG" lol.
> 
> I've got another 30kits on the way too....so lets see.


I'll keep my eye out for those arriving in customs lol..


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy days. I was looking to order some rips from source myself


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

Knock Knock

Whos there ?

Mrs H.m customs officers with a warrant



Becarefull mate customs are sneaky bastards and will keep a track of things even if all seems fine ,not trying to make you para fella but have known alot of sources to go down this year and its customs who do the busting notyour local police .


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

This thread also screams " i have rips for sale "


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

haha. Cheers!

The labels were shipped seperately and they turned up today too.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

J.Smith:3467571 said:


> haha. Cheers!
> 
> The labels were shipped seperately and they turned up today too.


You may aswell rename the thread to '' anyone wanna buy Riptropin?''

:ban: :lol:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

What do you want pics of exactly mark?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> What do you want pics of exactly mark?


pics of the rips and the for sale sign.......I'll settle for a picture of your mrs


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Stick a couple pics of the boxes and a vial up, just want to see if they are the same as ones as mine. You were lucky to get them so fast 3 days is amazing turn around!

couple pics of mine in photobucket

http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/?action=view&current=DSC00582.jpg#!oZZ8QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1064.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fu373%2Fbb220%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DDSC00587.jpg


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

lets face it, customs never really gave a **** all along, never had problems


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

I didn't hear of any parcels getting stopped to be fair


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

WallsOfJericho said:


> lets face it, customs never really gave a **** all along, never had problems





gingerteef said:


> I didn't hear of any parcels getting stopped to be fair


Really ?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> What do you want pics of exactly mark?


yeah a couple pics of the box and a few pics of the vial etc

Just to compare to a few iv seen also


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

the vials dont have labels on them...never have from this guy but i know my mates who use the same guy and he is a sponsor on a big american board with other 300pages of positive reviews so i know they are good to go.

Tbh...a few ppl have pm'ed me and use the same guy as i do so deffo g2g


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> the vials dont have labels on them...never have from this guy but i know my mates who use the same guy and he is a sponsor on a big american board with other 300pages of positive reviews so i know they are good to go.
> 
> Tbh...a few ppl have pm'ed me and use the same guy as i do so deffo g2g


Still be good to see some pics of the box etc


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

give me 5mins. i'm on it! haha


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Crap quality but just taken.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

the serial numbers are all checking out too.

- - - Updated - - -

the serial numbers are all checking out too.


----------

